# Czego Ci brakuje w Gentoo?

## C1REX

Co byś chciał zmienić/wprowadzić/usunąć z Gentoo, by lepiej Tobie pasowała?

----------

## matiit

Nic, jak zobacze jakieś fajne rozwiązanie w  innym distro to je adaptuje do swojego Gentoo. Jak jakiegoś programu nie ma w portage to albo robie ebuilda albo kompiluje i instaluję ręcznie.

----------

## 4rturr

Jedyna rzecz jakiej brakuje mi w gentoo to netcfg2 - manager profili sieciowych z Archlinuksa. Bardzo polubiłem to narzędzie.

----------

## matiit

http://repos.archlinux.org/viewvc.cgi/netcfg/repos/core-i686/PKGBUILD?revision=356&view=markup

Niezbyt skomplikowanie się to buduje...

----------

## BeteNoire

Ktoś mówił, że brakuje netcfg2?

Btw. mi brakuje paru paczek w oficjalnym repo, ale od czego są overlaye i ebuildy użytkowników?

Poza tym moje Gentoo mogłoby mi herbatę robić, bo nie chce mi się czasem od niego wstawać :>

----------

## nbvcxz

@BeteNoire

Przypadkowa zbieżność nazw, chodziło o: http://www.archlinux.org/packages/115/ - czyli pochodzący z Archlinux skrypt do konfiguracji sieci. I rzeczywiście ten skrypcik jest bardzo dobrze zrobiony i przydałby się w gentoo.

----------

## C1REX

Mi brakuje Stage4.

Dokładniej mówiąc mi brakuje instalatora jak w Slackware, Sabayon, czy mało popularnym Paldo (źródłowo-binarna).

Chciałbym, by była możliwość zainstalowania gotowego systemu z genkernelem i działającym KDE (czy cokolwiek). Potem ewentualna rekompilacja. 

Oczywiście bez rezygnacji ze stage3. 

Stage1 to był za duży hardcore i cieszę się, że z tego oficjalnie zrezygnowano.

----------

## canis_lupus

Gentoo własnie przez brak stage4 posiada ogromne walory edukacyjne. Poza tym uwazam ze jak zainstallujesz ze stage4 to potem nie uda Ci się dopieścić wszystkiego, a tak jestes do tego zmuszony.

----------

## C1REX

A ja nie lubię być zmuszany. Wolę mieć wybór.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Co byś chciał (...) usunąć z Gentoo, by lepiej Tobie pasowała?

 

rejna. ;P

----------

## radekl

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> A ja nie lubię być zmuszany. Wolę mieć wybór.

 

Ależ przecież masz ogromny wybór... dystrybucji...

----------

## C1REX

Stage4 sobie sam zrobiłem. 

A inne dystrybucje testuję cały czas. Widzę, że można zrobić dobry, waniliowy system z łatwym instalatorem - np. Slackware, Paldo.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mi tam odpowiada w gentoo brak instalatora, niby tam jakiś ma, ale nie spotkałem w życiu człowieka, który postawił by nim działający system.

Zastanawia mnie, po co upodabniać gentoo do innego distra? Chcesz to używaj innego distra, nigdy nie dogodzisz wszystkim, zrób własnego forka gentoo z własnym instalatorem i heja.

----------

## C1REX

Nie jest to dla mnie wielka wada. Kiedyś domyślna instalacja była ze stage1 i też było dobrze.

Prawie wszystko co wiem o Linuksie nauczyłem się z instalacji Gentoo. Masa ubuntowców nigdy się tyle nie nauczy.

Nie sądzę jednak, by brak stage2, stage3, czy nieistniejącego stage4 było plusem Gentoo.

BTW: To nie jest temat o narzekaniu, tylko o luźnej rozmowie, jak można by było jeszcze ulepszyć Gentoo.

Masę dystrybucji przetestowałem i żadna mi nie podeszła tak, jak Gentoo. Łącznie z Archem i Ubuntu.

----------

## Piecia

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mi tam odpowiada w gentoo brak instalatora, niby tam jakiś ma, ale nie spotkałem w życiu człowieka, który postawił by nim działający system.
> 
> 

 Nie zagłębiałem się zbytnio w inne dystrybucje ale czy w podobny sposób jak gentoo możne je zainstalować np.archlinux?

----------

## 4rturr

Tak, archa da sie zainstalowac w podobny sposob jak gentoo.

----------

## SlashBeast

Pld również można stawiać z chrootwa, ba, kiedyś nie było instalatora, potem był do Ac ale już Th nie dało się nim zainstalować...

----------

## Piecia

Dla mnie to dobra wiadomość bo muszę zainstalować system na laptopie a padł mi cdrom ale mam na nim jeszcze jakiegoś linuksa. A że laptop strasznie się grzeje i jest mało wydajny to nie chcę na nim instalować gentoo. Kiedyś tak miałem i można było się pociąć.

----------

## mentorsct

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mi tam odpowiada w gentoo brak instalatora, niby tam jakiś ma, ale nie spotkałem w życiu człowieka, który postawił by nim działający system.
> 
> 

 

Ja mam zainstalowane gentoo ze stage3 z livecd 2007 z graficznego instalatora. Instalka jest prosta. Niby wiele osób uważa ze ten instalator to "padło" a jak widać mnie sie udało zainstalować kilka razy, potem trzeba sie troche pobawić zeby wszystko dobrze działało. Teraz juz mam od kilku miechów dobrze działający system.

----------

## timor

Brak stage4 - to można sobie zainstalować Arch'a a potem abs'em lecieć - full wypas  :Wink: 

Tak się zastanawiam już chwilkę i nie potrafię wykminić czego mogłoby mi brakować w Gentoo. To raczej innym distrom brakuje  :Wink: 

P.S. Trolowaty ten topic trochę   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SlashBeast

No raczej... wkońcu wątek w stylu 'Jakie jest najlepsze distro i dlaczego jest nim Gentoo?'.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Dla mnie to dobra wiadomość bo muszę zainstalować system na laptopie a padł mi cdrom ale mam na nim jeszcze jakiegoś linuksa. A że laptop strasznie się grzeje i jest mało wydajny to nie chcę na nim instalować gentoo. Kiedyś tak miałem i można było się pociąć.

 

Jak masz innego kompa w domu to polecam distcc. Wtedy na lapku nie musisz nic kompilować. sam tak robiłem jak stawiałem gentoo na lapku P3 500MHz z 128MB Ramu.

----------

## C1REX

Ja bym chciał, by była możliwość zainstalowania skompilowanego softu, a później przekompilowania w razie czego.

Coś jak kiedyś (nie wiem czy dziś też to jest) można było zainstalować oficjalną paczkę KDE.

emerge -k kde 

lub

emerge --usepkg kde

Chyba tak to było. Fajnie, jakby do każdego ważniejszego pakietu była taka opcja. Niestety opcja była dostępna chyba tylko przy użyciu LiveCD Gentoo. Dokładnie nie pamiętam.

Ewentualnie, by automatycznie po instalacji paczki robiło kompilację, by nie trzeba było czekać na program, aż się skompiluje, tylko od razu działać.

BTW: Cały czas jestem pod wrażeniem Paldo i jego Upkg. Na równi traktuje instalację paczek i kompilację.

----------

## timor

Więc na co czekasz?   :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Tzn. co? Założyć serwer z paczkami do gentoo?

A jednak jest projekt stworzenia stage4. Nieoficjalny,ale może to się zmieni.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-610904-start-0.html

----------

## wielokropek

Mi brakuje narzędzia w stylu aptitude. Czyli coś tak jak Kuroo, tylko na ncurses.

----------

## C1REX

Dziś na ircu trochę więcej o stage4 i paczkach było. 

Chodzi mi o to, że dziś instalka gentoo jest niemal w całości binarna. Potem wszystko ewentualnie przekompilowujemy. 

Nie widzę więc powodów, dlaczego instalacja gentoo nie mogłaby wyglądać podobnie, jak Slackware. Potem i tak można by było wszystko przekompilować.

Zaoszczędziłoby się trochę czasu przy świeżej instalacji. 

Zwłaszcza, że celem gentoo jest tworzenie możliwie najlepszych narzędzi. Instalator, to chyba też jest jakieś narzędzie. Podobnie jak emerge.

----------

## 4rturr

@matiit

A czy tobie ten skrypt dziala poprawnie na gentoo?

----------

## matiit

Nie używam

----------

## Eko

brakuje mi funkcji przynies zimnego browara z lodówki ;] probowałem z roznymi skryptami ale nic z tego, wszystko inne da sie tak czy inaczej wykombinować

----------

## Poe

http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/21/usb-mini-fridge-keeps-the-dorks-cool/  :Wink: 

kilka miesięcy temu byłem w sklepie internetowym, gdzie było mnóstwo tego typu bajerków jak lodówki, kapcie, wiatraczki, koce i inne rzeczy na usb :_)

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Poe wrote:*   

> http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/21/usb-mini-fridge-keeps-the-dorks-cool/ 
> 
> kilka miesięcy temu byłem w sklepie internetowym, gdzie było mnóstwo tego typu bajerków jak lodówki, kapcie, wiatraczki, koce i inne rzeczy na usb :_)

 

Ale tam nie zmieści się 0.5L  :Wink: 

A poza tym, ciekawe jak to jest zrobione (pewnie ogniwa Peltiera ? ) I jak szybko to schładza napój ? ;]

----------

## Poe

nie wiem jak to jest zrobione. mamy w domu taką lodówkę do samochodu podpinaną pod zapalniczkę. fajna rzecz w podróż. albo grzeje, albo chłodzi. jeszcze do tego ma ciekawy wygląd, stylizowana na takie stare lodówki a'la lata ~70-te  :Smile: 

----------

